# 3 in a row!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Jasmine (Nubian) Daisy (Saanen) and Rosie (lamancha) are all due tomorrow.....all three delivered triplets last season..Jasmine is huge! Daisy is twin size and Rosie hardly looks bred lol...Since Hope who had triplets last season had a single Doe last night (huge doe!) I wont be surprised to find singles throughout the season..any who...I will keep you posted...Jasmine is Bred to our now deceased Nubian Buck..Tank was our pride and joy and got very ill from some kind of bug bite...The infection settled in his knees and cause so much damage he could hardly stand...Our vet ( who is awesome) said even if we cleared the infection up...the damage was done. We got him feeling better and he bred Jasmine. He was doing great then went down hill again. His knees would crunch when he walked..we had a cold snap and I cried when I saw how much it hurt him...We had our vet put him down. So Jasmines babies are very important to us...we want to retain a doe or two from her. We did retain a Buck from him who is his twin Body wise..total different color but otherwise is Tank...so we are excited about keeping his blood line going..Ok sorry..went left field on this...Daisy is bred to Amos and Rosie...well long story..she will either have Thunders babies ( lamancha) or Tanks...cant wait to see...(Thunder was a young newbie we got after loosing his uncle Leroy..he had trouble services all our does...its been a hard year)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck with kidding!~!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like a crazy fun week ahead after a hard year! Good luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..so I looked in my record book and for some crazy reason I wrote Rosies date to kid down wrong which is good because i was worried she isnt even trying to bag up yet..But both Jasmine and Daisy were due yesterday and both are as big as boats..But neither look ready to kid UGH...we had three kid a few days early this season and now these two running late...I think we need to figure how to train them to be more cooperative LOL...So still waiting...


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Good luck, can't wait to hear what they have.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Rosie ( Lamancha) had her baby this morning lol...A nice large healthy buck...Elisha. Ok I decided everyone will kid when they kid..my notes are all messed up...I have always been right on with kidding dates or with in a day or two..this year the girls decided to keep me on my toes...So here is how it is as of tonight, Eve (lamancha) is in early stages..milk is in..babies dropped the whole nine yards so maybe tonight or in the AM..Jasmine (nubian) is HUGE and her bag is beginning to fill up, Daisy (saanen) is almost there too..should be a wild few days.......here we go....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Eves got goo.(due tomorrow)..and Daisy and Jasmines bags are filling up( Due the 21st)...of course we will have cold rain tomorrow..so they will wait and kid then!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Rosie and Elisha...A single buck


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

He is so stinkin' cute!! And mom is beautiful too  Congratulations


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you..Rosie is very special to me, my first dairy goat....I almost lost her a few years ago..lots of prayer and aggressive treatment saved her..


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

He's a dandy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So its raining...of course..I mean..we need the water here in central Texas but Eve is getting very close...Some snotty discharge..not a lot, her milk is in..but still some room to tighten up...she has been grumpy and setting herself apart from the herd..I had to drag her to the barn!! Shehas dropped and is in active labor, so soon! Rosie is still in the kidding pen with baby..so I need to move her out and move Eve in..its midnight and I need sleep lol...She is not quite there but I am afraid to sleep and leave her..this is her second freshening..she did great last season..ok...im babbling..maybe a short nap : ) tic tock...the waiting if hard...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anything yet??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Eve Did great! another large single buck...pix coming soon...Happy Bleats Thundering Roy is his name...Then while Im out there checking on him at 4 am!! Daisy begins her labor...Daisy is quite needy when kidding...I stayed with her and two hours later twins were born..One buck and one doe....these kids are being born very large..poor mamas ...Daisy being Saanen he babies are solid white..Pix of Levi and Darlene


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats!! That's a busy couple days for you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have 2 due tomorrow...then a few toward the end of the month..then into March, then scattered through April, June andone in July!! ( not a fan of summer kidding)..we spread it out a bit better this season..last season all but two were due in March...I dont think I slept the whole month lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here they are ....Happy Bleats Thundering Roy ( lamancha) and Happy Bleats Levi and Darlene (Saanen)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so super excited..Jasmine kidded triplet Does!!!! I prayed she would have at least one doe...Jasmine was bred to our Tank who passed away this year...I so wanted a doe from him and Jasmine gave me three to choose from...Tira is black with white and brown high lights like her mom...Latisha is a pretty reddish brown with a white belt and plenty of high lights and Reba is almost solid reddish brown...Ill get pix later.. All three and mom are doing well..good size....Yahooo. Misty is next ( saanen) Then Poppy and felicity ( both lamanchas) Then done until April...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here they are...Tira (black doe) Latisha ( brown with white belt) Reba ( solid doe)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hard to tell from the picture but Tira is the larges doe out of the three....all three are doing great..Im so excited...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All the babies are way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I love the one with the white belt so will add her to my collection. lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is a cutie!!..


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG!! The boy that kinda looks like a boer ( coloring) is so freaking cute with that face & those ears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That's Thundering Roy lol...His mom looks like a tank too...she throws beautiful kid..last year she had a single doe who was black and white all over..so pretty she is happy bleats Cookies and Cream Oddette..: ) She went to be a show girl : )


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

congratulations on the great looking kids


----------

